# intercoat clear



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

What brands do peopel use I ve always used dbc 500 but its soo expesive do any body us a cheaper one? Post brands please


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

i use hok here is only 39.00 a qt


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea I know of hok to. I think that's cheaper than dbc 500. There got to be a cheap one I wish omni or nason had one


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

mhiggy911 said:


> Yea I know of hok to. I think that's cheaper than dbc 500. There got to be a cheap one I wish omni or nason had one


use the nason blending clear it is cheaper..and works good also..just that hok dries quick and great for tape outs..


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

southernpolyurethanes.com its 86.00 a gallon and its good stuff ive been using it for 3 years


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

can the southernpolyurethane/hok be topcoated with PPG clear?


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

southernpolyurethanes can be top coated with any urethane clear, ive used hok, ppg,spi, valspar, omni, dupont clears over it with no issue ever


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does blending clear really work? Anyone else use it?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sg100 all day. 

A few months ago I thought I was smart and tried to save a few dollars by using Matrix intercoat since it was only $20 a quart. Gtfo, that shit gave me nothing but problems. I'm sure it works great for normal use, but for what I was using it for, multi-layer patterns, it sucked. It peeled on me constantly when I taped over it. And no I didn't fuck up my prep, I do all my artwork over 320 scratches. 

SG100 is like $100 a gallon online, that's all I fucks with now.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Tryed a spray out with blend it dosent work it dosent hold the flake it all sinks to fast


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Sg100 all day.
> 
> A few months ago I thought I was smart and tried to save a few dollars by using Matrix intercoat since it was only $20 a quart. Gtfo, that shit gave me nothing but problems. I'm sure it works great for normal use, but for what I was using it for, multi-layer patterns, it sucked. It peeled on me constantly when I taped over it. And no I didn't fuck up my prep, I do all my artwork over 320 scratches.
> 
> SG100 is like $100 a gallon online, that's all I fucks with now.


320 grit?
320 under the base or you lay patterns then scratch that with 320 and shoot?

i cant believe thats not showing up:wow:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> 320 grit?
> 320 under the base or you lay patterns then scratch that with 320 and shoot?
> 
> i cant believe thats not showing up:wow:


i do 320 also but i always clear coat my base than sand wit 320 and lay patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hmm interesting.
ive sanded with 320 and had bad sand scratches in regular basecoat.
must not have been putting enough on, good to know.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yea 320 is to mean 500 if ur putting color down 1000 if just clear


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

dam 320 fuck what u using lacquer!!!lol i know when ur done putting all flakes n all it wont show but dam good thing ur not using water base!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

custom shop has interclear coat, and also u can have the paint shop mix u up base with no toner(paint with no color) it works exactly the same as dbc 500. just reduce with reducer n ur done!:guns:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

there is no comparison to SG100 house of kolor. I go through at least a gallon a month and it holds up great. I'm sure the other brands work good , but for the quality, SG100 is a bargain and I pay $125 a gallon. We do candy graphics, airbrushing, color matching, pearl graphics, and flake. I don't recommend using it for more than 5 coats. It will split and crack over that, but so will anything else that isn't catalyzed.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

I REALLY SUGGEST ALL OFF U TO TRY USING BASE COAT WITH NO TONER, ASK UR PAINT SHOPS N THEY'LL MIX U UP A BATCH MAKE SURE ITS NOT CATALYZED(OMNI,PPG,SHOPLINE,OMNI-PLUS, DONT USE DIAMONT,NASON, OR ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES U TO USE ANYTHING ELSE TO REDUCE IT BUT REDUCER. U CAN SHOOT AS MANY COATS N IT WON'T CRACK.THINK ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE USING PAINTS THAT ARE TRANSPARENT CAUSE OFF COLOR IT WILL TAKE A SHIT LOAD OF PAINT TO GET IT TO COVER RIGHT. IF U HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LET ME KNOW, TRY IT ON A FENDER OR SOMETHING. RAN INTO AN OLD PAINTER THAT WORKED IN PAINT SHOP N I HIT HIM UP AND ASKED HOW COME HE DIDN'T TELL ME ABOUT THIS SHIT, HE WAS HOLDING OUT CAUSE HE WAS WORKING MORE IN OXNARD N DIDNT WANT TO TELL ANY BODY IN SANTA BARBARA, THEN I ASKED MY HOMIE THAT WORKS WITH HIM N HE TOLD ME HE DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THAT N THAT THE OTHER FOOL NEVER TOLD HIM SO NOW I JUST GO BY AND THEY MIX WHAT EVER AMOUNT. THE SHIT I HAVE TO DO TO GET THE SECRECTS!!!!!!!!!uffin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

SG100!!! Never had problems with it!!! Fast for graphics


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I REALLY SUGGEST ALL OFF U TO TRY USING BASE COAT WITH NO TONER, ASK UR PAINT SHOPS N THEY'LL MIX U UP A BATCH MAKE SURE ITS NOT CATALYZED(OMNI,PPG,SHOPLINE,OMNI-PLUS, DONT USE DIAMONT,NASON, OR ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES U TO USE ANYTHING ELSE TO REDUCE IT BUT REDUCER. *U CAN SHOOT AS MANY COATS N IT WON'T CRACK.THINK ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE USING PAINTS THAT ARE TRANSPARENT *CAUSE OFF COLOR IT WILL TAKE A SHIT LOAD OF PAINT TO GET IT TO COVER RIGHT. IF U HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LET ME KNOW, TRY IT ON A FENDER OR SOMETHING.


explain this to me, i dont see why the mil thickness wouldnt increase the same as the HOK stuff. even putting too much basecoat(with color) isnt good right?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

to tell u the truth i have not once had a problem with to much base, some times the certain colors take up more paint and u end up shooting alot of paint, for example when i started painting there was omni and that shit was transparent specially copper, browns, some silvers, and so on, in santa barbara we can't get shit in the paint shop, no more dvc 500, and no house of color inter clear, we have to order on line. mil thickness will always be there no matter what u shoot but this shit wont crack thats my point and someone else wanted to know what their options were, cause who wants to wait for stuff to come in the mail when u can just get it on the spot wait to make money or make it on the spotuffin::thumbsup: i hate wainting for stuff specially if i needed it yesterday u know what i mean!


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

oh ok yeah CA sucks for that type of stuff.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

LostInSanPedro said:


> 320 grit?
> 320 under the base or you lay patterns then scratch that with 320 and shoot?
> 
> i cant believe thats not showing up:wow:


Base, flake, clear, 320, patterns :dunno: Never had any scratches show through. You gotta figure after a few seconds that 320 starts turning into 400, 600, 800, etc. then add a couple gallons of clear to bury everything and it's all good. I wouldn't feel comfortable working over anything finer than 800 myself.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> I REALLY SUGGEST ALL OFF U TO TRY USING BASE COAT WITH NO TONER, ASK UR PAINT SHOPS N THEY'LL MIX U UP A BATCH MAKE SURE ITS NOT CATALYZED(OMNI,PPG,SHOPLINE,OMNI-PLUS, DONT USE DIAMONT,NASON, OR ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES U TO USE ANYTHING ELSE TO REDUCE IT BUT REDUCER. U CAN SHOOT AS MANY COATS N IT WON'T CRACK.THINK ABOUT IT, ITS LIKE USING PAINTS THAT ARE TRANSPARENT CAUSE OFF COLOR IT WILL TAKE A SHIT LOAD OF PAINT TO GET IT TO COVER RIGHT. IF U HAVE ANY PROBLEMS LET ME KNOW, TRY IT ON A FENDER OR SOMETHING. RAN INTO AN OLD PAINTER THAT WORKED IN PAINT SHOP N I HIT HIM UP AND ASKED HOW COME HE DIDN'T TELL ME ABOUT THIS SHIT, HE WAS HOLDING OUT CAUSE HE WAS WORKING MORE IN OXNARD N DIDNT WANT TO TELL ANY BODY IN SANTA BARBARA, THEN I ASKED MY HOMIE THAT WORKS WITH HIM N HE TOLD ME HE DIDNT EVEN KNOW ABOUT THAT N THAT THE OTHER FOOL NEVER TOLD HIM SO NOW I JUST GO BY AND THEY MIX WHAT EVER AMOUNT. THE SHIT I HAVE TO DO TO GET THE SECRECTS!!!!!!!!!uffin:



This is the exact thing I did with Matrix and it fucked my shit up royally. Sg100 is cheap, fk it.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

haven't tried it with matrix, HAVE U USED MATRIX CLEAR, WHAT U THINK OF IT?


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> haven't tried it with matrix, HAVE U USED MATRIX CLEAR, WHAT U THINK OF IT?


Had some of there representatives come over to the shop to do a little class two weeks ago and they left some stuff to try and it's actually not bad. I'd only use it if I used all of thier products ex. Matrix epoxy,primer,sealer, base etc as they have a lifetime gaurentee if you used all matrix even the degreaser. I even shot a test panel I cut out of a hood which I just DA'd really quick with some 220, deltron ncs sealer, deltron base, matrix intercoat with 2 coats pearl and 2 flake, and their matrix quick clear. Came out fine now we'll see how long it'll last as I have it sitting outside in the weather.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks, does matrix have a page to order from?:thumbsup:


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> thanks, does matrix have a page to order from?:thumbsup:


Not sure, I'm guessing probably talk to wherever you pickup your materials at about if they carry it or know of who does. I know whenever I pickup another project I'm going to use all matrix just for the lifetime gaurentee.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

dam i didnt even know they had lifetime warranty!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

flake under patterns are omni base with no toner,shot about 13to15 coats no cracks! i wouldn't recommend something that dont work!!!!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

i just ask at the paint shop and they mix a batch,(i dont mix that shit or recommend u do just ask ur paint stores)paint with no color and all u need is reducer!!


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

my daughter's car!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> flake under patterns are omni base with no toner,shot about 13to15 coats no cracks! i wouldn't recommend something that dont work!!!!!


What's the number on the omni?


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

i belive its omni plus, i dont really remember how much it cost me, but it works, it beats waiting for stuff to come by mail, i had to paint the car for my daughter cause the next day we had a parade to go to.:thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> flake under patterns are omni base with no toner,shot about 13to15 coats no cracks! i wouldn't recommend something that dont work!!!!!


Intercoat will crack when the clear on top shrinks. Might take some time in the sun before you see it. It's not catalyzed so it never gets as hard as regular clear.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

THATS WHAT I HEAR BUT I USED BASE, I SHOT MY DAUGHTERS CAR A YEAR AGO AND HASN'T CRACKED, ITS BEEN SITTING IN HOT CAR, HOT STORAGE CONTAINER, OFFICE, THE ONLY THING THAT HAPPEN WAS MY DOG TRICKY SCRATCHED IT CAUSE SHE WENT IN THE BACK SEAT WITH THE LITTLE CAR CAUSE IT WAS HOT IN THE FRONT, AND THE CAR IS MADE OF FIBER GLASS WHICH TENDS TO WARP AND CRACK. MY CADY IS GOING ON 5 YEARS AND KEPT OUT SIDE WITH JUST A CAR COVER AND HAS ABOUT 3.5 GALLONS OF CLEAR AND HASN'T CRACKED, I SHOT 4 GALLONS OF CLEAR ON MY CAR BUT I KNOW THAT NOT EVERYTHING STAYS ON CAR AND PLUS LIGHT SAND AND BUFFING I CALCULATE IT AT HAVING 3.5 GALLONS!


----------

